Ask HN: How to get first clients as a freelance consultant? - quotz
======
d-d
Find the other things these people do, start doing those things and make
friends with them. Eventually you will find yourself in a conversation where
they're asking you for your work. The key is to not form the relationships
solely based on the business connection. Take genuine interest in people and
it will happen automatically. I think this is why likeable people do so well
in business. Being a good friend sort of opens the floodgates.

